# Titleist Scotty Cameron Detour New Port 2 Putter



## mickymouse (Jan 16, 2009)

I am very interested in this type,just do not know what is the market price now.I did not play it so many years,just go back home from Hongkong wanna play putters now.
wow~~so fantastic
and i searched it on craigslist
found that one shop called wowogolf.com offered the price is only 149.99 dollors with free shipping.
Is there anyone have the experience?:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Will some mod look to see if Mickeymouses's IP is the same as the recent wowogolf IP?

Since the sig line advertises golf products, shouldn't this be deleted?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you are allowed a link in sign I'm just wait to see if he comes back or not before I delete him. give it until wed if he has made another post by then his gone.


----------

